# grandpa strikes again



## bamslamu2 (Feb 12, 2011)

to tique710 were 20 miles south of fresno, we pulled this out today befor sundown might go out do alittle night bottlein, soft sand aint easy. our collection is growing out of control, does anybody no what to do with all this broken glass besides getting a half a cent a pound? we probally got about two tons of that glass. and to mad man is there away to post more than one pic on a message? will post more pics of med bottles.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 13, 2011)

nice finds there,,funny thing  .. my salt & pepper shakers are the same as those in your pic.  i like those  ACL'S


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats a ways from me, 6 hours or so.  How old I'd the Oldest stuff your digging?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 13, 2011)

allright were figuring this out now


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2011)

40's 50's I reckon?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Night bottlen results.


----------



## madman (Feb 13, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE A 40S DUMP  KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MILKS AND SODAS


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 14, 2011)

here is a few of my milk bottles.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 14, 2011)

were still lookin for the rest of the car


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 15, 2011)

here is a few little ones we dug up today except the POISON bottle.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 16, 2011)

this is a couple hours worth of diggin damm hail chased us in.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 16, 2011)

tom strikes it rich under the rainbows. Double bows at grand pa's. digs up a nice mission mason jar with the lid and three poresolin inside piece. and a 17th century brass hinge coloneal typy?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 16, 2011)

this is a good sigh when the botom of the bottle is indented doesnt that mean its hand blown?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 16, 2011)

close up of the mason jar. and the three extra lid whatchamacallits.


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

Man does that look like a good time diggin.  We're going to break 40 degrees tomorrow here in Maine!  start melting that snow 

 What a rainbow shot!  that is awesome


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 18, 2011)

this is todays dig and some


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 18, 2011)

here is the pic.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 18, 2011)

and some bottles with cork tops


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 18, 2011)

here is our road side collection buck a piece...any bidders?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow your busy. Nice double rainbow.
 The kick-up base doesn't necessarily make them old. I think they can still be bought for champagne but I'm not a fan so I don't look.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 21, 2011)

salt and pepper collection


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 21, 2011)

some little ones


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 3, 2011)

hope everybody is doin well and diggin up under thier shoes.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 3, 2011)

well i dont no but ive been told a well diggers azz cant hold a candle to a good stick to dig with. everynowandagain a salt shacker might not belong to its lid. but dont hld it against the lid....


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok again a formal invite to a lottery draw grid squared off  easter bottle hunt blind folded with a metal detecter tied to one of our bottle breaking meatal footed mule  and dont worry we got a wooden leg comin dipped in ketamhine for all of our safty first always safty first  save a horse ride a cowgirl  bottle packin contest god bless thier souls rssvp as soon as possible cuse y easter is cummin 100 proof  from forces numb diggin carpentunnle settin cant typy cuse tomass said i said chit about the indians and our voice reckanition detector over out delta down heavy metals bits of thunder and lightne flash burn god its great to have pg and e again, we wish all of u and urs the best,,,,,,


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> tom strikes it rich under the rainbows. Double bows at grand pa's. digs up a nice mission mason jar with the lid and three poresolin inside piece. and a 17th century brass hinge coloneal typy?


 



 Nice pic with the rainbow.  "Double rain bow all the way" - search youtube for "Double rainbow."  I still LMAO watching that video that went around a while back.

 PD


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks like you guys are mining that dump as thoroughly as the '49ers did when searching for gold nuggets. Glassy gold in this case though.



> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> wooden leg comin dipped in ketamhine


 
 I'll take some of that ketamine if ya have extra... []



> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> save a horse ride a cowgirl


 
 Attaboy! []


----------



## ms.gal (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi..I want the green salt shaker...you ever sell any? I got one..would like another to match..


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bamslamu2
> 
> salt and pepper collection


 Hey J&T  ,the  light green depression glass shakers in front are good sellers(any thing this color as well) ,find the lids for those or ones to fit .Try posting them in buy sell trade section here,if you can come up with asking price .You could post the other green shaker(kind of looks like depression glass too) that Ms. Gal asked about , if you are interested in selling .


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

felt little hungover so we dug  very slow with a stick. but we did find a few. dr. wb caldwell's syrup pepsin and it sure tasted like chit but it cured the hangovers, then no disrespect intend but right next to it was a dead generals dog tag now were wondering if he set us up, hummm. and a mercury dime 1943 glowing in the dirt, i could go on but were feeling sick.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

damm hate it when that happens.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

one more time


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

sum more


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

couple otters


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey digswithstick sure would be eazyer if you loaned that camera of yours..


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

w


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

wq


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 6, 2011)

have we showed you all our soda bottles lately? show u the other half later. we got a bunch of coca cola.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

tomass is on it with his stick.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

abit of milk glass up front.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

looks like maybe a gravy bowl.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

war chief


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

med's


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry got the med's bottle earlier here is the bottomm of the gravy bowl.


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 7, 2011)

Your gravy bowl is really a sugar bowl (missing the lid) in a depression glass pattern called 'Cherry Blossom', circa 1930's, very popular pattern with depression glass collectors.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

milk jug kinda cute


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

dont make them like this nomore


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

side view


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

front


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a hot dog sauce jar. They may have been used for other condiments as well


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is the lid


----------



## Alaska (Mar 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> looks like maybe a gravy bowl.


 

 this is a depression era sugar/creamer piece.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

tomass is pinned down by rock slide thank god he had his stick used it like a 2 by 4 roped to his azz.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

did we show u these ones


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

hate it when i hit the wrong one


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

to the gentalmandigger that asked about the soda bottle can u send that message again becuse i closed it and cant figure out how to get it back up anybody can help us please to find how to bring up private messeages.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 7, 2011)

Click MY SETUP at the top of the page and then you will see MY INBOX


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

Try going up above to "My setup", click on that... you'll see a spot that says inbox there...wasn't clear exactly what you were asking when you p.med me....


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep.. if you haven't deleted it, that's where it will be.. []


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> salt and pepper collection


 

 THE TWO GREEN SALT AND PEPPER SHAKERS ARE DEPRESION GLASS...OOPS SEEN THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN SAID...ANY WHITE HOUSE OR SPEAS VINIGAR BOTTLES?


----------



## peejrey (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks like a Bon-Oil, I have one with the label......
 Yes the cherry blossom is highly collectible for deppression and carnival glass collectors....
 I Love them myself.....
 Great stuff-Preston


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

whats shakin salt


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

here is a little goodie from n.y.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

tomass goes in head first on a new dig he had a huntch and hit a paydirt right off the bat no telling what might come out of this one


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

these are the first ones out of the hole.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

any idieas on the age of the pepsi bottle?


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Pepsi bottle. It looks like it is a NDNR (no deposit no return) bottle and dates to the 1960s. It is one of the earlier NDNR bottles and this type of soda bottle was meant to be thrown away instead of reused. The paint on them is thin and very susceptible to the elements so it is tough to find one with a nice label.


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> That looks like a Bon-Oil, I have one with the label......
> Yes the cherry blossom is highly collectible for deppression and carnival glass collectors....
> ...


 nice ive dug those in knoxville circa 1940


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JayBeck
> 
> Here is the lid


 did you get this off ebay????


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bamslamu2
> 
> med's


 found these as well cira 1930s


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 8, 2011)

I sold it on Ebay


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bamslamu2
> 
> one more time


 at least your finding the pepsins and not the laxitive bottles


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 9, 2011)

moved operations back to grandpa's things werent old enough


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 9, 2011)

this one here would be beautiful with a good bath


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 9, 2011)

here is a cutter standard  with a medical cross on it and a glass seringe


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 13, 2011)

diggin is slow since hands are numb doctor said to soak them insideher. lookin for the rest of these broken tops gettin close. any cures for numbidess. hemp aint workin no more.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 13, 2011)

ghosts are still in the ones with lids.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 13, 2011)

san fran


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> hemp aint workin no more


 
 From the looks of all your posts, it seems like there must have been a LOT involved!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 13, 2011)

That is uncalled for, Wheel.. be a gent, will you?


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2


 
 Hmm, it looks like you are getting at some older stuff! If those all came from a specific area, be sure to focus your efforts there.

 As far as numbness goes, it may be the result of digging with sticks? All that pounding and extra work could have temporarily traumatized your wrists and caused some swelling, which has constricted some nerves and caused the numbness. Go easy on your hands/wrists and you should get better.



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can say from copious and prolonged personal experience that _my_ verbal articulation is none-the-worse as a result... []


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 14, 2011)

salt shakers were made to last in the past.ms.gal i have yours in the house i havent forgotcha.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 14, 2011)

here comes one


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 14, 2011)

born again the newest shaker.


----------



## ms.gal (Mar 14, 2011)

salt shakers were made to last in the past.ms.gal i have yours in the house i havent forgotcha. 

 Great..waiting to hear from you..Ms.Gal


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Plumbata, it may be using the sticks is causing the numbness. If you don't already have a potato rake you should get one, it is a dump digger's best friend []


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 14, 2011)

As JayBeck suggested a rake would be excellent, and if you are worried about the points damaging or scratching glass, just file or grind them down a bit.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2011)

Everybody here has mistyped, mispronounced, misstated, been misunderstood and misinterpreted. It's no big deal. 
  This statement does concern me though.


> diggin is slow since hands are numb doctor said to soak them insideher


Now that sounds like malpractice.[]
  Kidding you guys! You got some great finds. I'm especially interested,  even though late, that your finding all those screw tops with such great  embossing. Most by then tend to be slicks.


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep digging where those older shards are from!!


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

california's beautiful weather does has its down falls been alot of criders waking up like fire ants scropions whip snakes more scropions gofer snakes the slippery but stinki scunk god bless the nest we have wokin up i wish it was frozen here so i can focas on finding not throwing them poor criders in the bone pile but we did find a two or so today i told tomass the cure for numbness is to start wahing them flippin bottles u no get the dish pan hand goin.we cancel ther easter hunt due to the criders. tomass says he is done at the end of spring tell fall i said yeah right u pulled out two tons of medal in two days we gotds to eat u no.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

close up dirty tho


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

dang it


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 15, 2011)

> scropions whip snakes





> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> I almost hate to think what a _*scropion*_ is!! []
> It sounds 10x worse than a scorpion ! LOL


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> california's beautiful weather does has its down falls been alot of criders waking up like fire ants scropions whip snakes more scropions gofer snakes the slippery but stinki scunk god bless the nest we have wokin up i wish it was frozen here so i can focas on finding not throwing them poor criders in the bone pile but we did find a two or so today i told tomass the cure for numbness is to start wahing them flippin bottles u no get the dish pan hand goin.we cancel ther easter hunt due to the criders. tomass says he is done at the end of spring tell fall i said yeah right u pulled out two tons of medal in two days we gotds to eat u


 
 Can somebody please translate?

 I admire your perseverance, but you posts are completely indecipherable...


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 15, 2011)

I spy with my little eye... two periods


----------



## ms.gal (Mar 15, 2011)

"Can somebody please translate? "

 LOL..I can !!!! 
 Says something about my thought process don't it? 
 Ms.Gal


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

i only have a thrid grade education i feel bad that u all cant read what were im trying to say but we caome from the heart, i guess we should'nt say nuttin. to the man that said summtin bout two differnt periods i posted a pic that had a motor oil bottle a shields and harpor and co next to four or five others that oil bottle did come from the other dig tomass ventured out on for one day i didnt catch that till u said summtin but to my defence im pretty sure it came from bout 1938 we do say sorry. but honestly all the bottlels we have showed u all came from grandpa's dump


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

having a thrird grad education is no exuses cuse u no excuses are like azz wholes everybody gots one.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

whatcha think in this?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

ms. gal your package is on the way.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 15, 2011)

No worries it is all good ! I have a buddy who graduated high school in the late 70's  barely  able to read or write ,but he is still my buddy and i think no less of him . ( And i NEVER say anything to offend him)  Keep posting those finds ,some critter pics from your area  would be interesting to see .[]


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I wanna see the scropion !![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 15, 2011)

You keep right on posting Joel! Never mind the sarcastic remarks from wiseguy members.. I read ya just fine!





 This looks like a drug ampule.. usually have liquid in them ..morphine, etc..


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 16, 2011)

o   k  i me tomass is  at the helme . u all need not 2 stresssout  im a ProHoeFESSSIONAL. not really, im the last of the cowboy, skater, gangsters. and again sorry guys i will go get my uh green scrorpion and my trained black widow. and let the walk in my hands for you guys and gals. (btw his lil cousin finished typing this for him). we will have scprion vs. black widow, in the hand video tape, just to see which on of the runs away from me first. I hope the video recorder gets it, so i can show the world in the next 30 mins!


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 16, 2011)

did i mention the coyotes the size of wolves


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 16, 2011)

california cock fight


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Joel & Tomass, not being sarcastic, just a bit of fun about the scropion! And you are some crazy digger []. Scorpion or scropion, I sure wouldn't cuddle up to them like that!!
 We get nasty little black scorpions like that which give one hell of a sting[:-][:-] !!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 16, 2011)

> Scorpion or scropion


 If you all had a touch of dyslexia like me then none of you would have seen that either.[]
 Ignore the complainers, that's what I do.


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on, cows; there's a difference between complaining & taking the mickey, or if you're dyslexic - making the tickey (or is that a malapropism - nope, it's a spoonerism !)


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW you are brave!!!  That thing looks nasty! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 16, 2011)

> nope, it's a spoonerism


I couldn't tell you. Some things are beyond me. Like the thread "can anyone date this bottle?   Basically I don't date bottles and spooning would come later so cant answer that.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

hummm front view


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

side view


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 17, 2011)

I love those melts and that a beauty.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

o i c some


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

it aint all sunshine


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

this came out of the o i c some hole


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 17, 2011)

some that didnt make it


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

ms.gal im glad you are happy with your purchass. we sure could use a partner cuse me and tomass just dig them up and never clean them up im sure if someone was to they would sell faster than a cat burying chit on a hot tin roof.....


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

ghost got out of this one.


----------



## ms.gal (Mar 18, 2011)

I am now the proud owner of the salt shaker dug by Joel..after a soak in the dawn power stuff..and a wee scrub with a brillo pad..looks great..lid shined up very nice..Thank you Joel..


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Apratneply it dsoen't mtaetr waht oderr the ltetres in a word are, the olny ipmoratnt tihng is taht the fisrt and lsat ltetre be in the rhgit palce. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can stlil raed it whituot a porbelm. Tihs is bacesue the hamun mnid deos not raed evrey ltetre by itlesf, but the wrod as a wolhe. [8D]


----------



## ms.gal (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL..I had no trouble reading that..sometimes I even spell like that..fat two finger typest that i am..


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

melted i wish i knew u all liked these cant tell you how many ended up in the, didnt make it pile


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

u should see this one in sunlight gorgious..


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

hummmmm


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

this came from o i c some hole, u may have noticed this is the hole i get in to.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

close up but not cleaned up...


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

whoo


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

2 for 1


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

ms.gal i got the box ty very much...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 23, 2011)

Owl Drug are always nice to see.


----------



## epackage (Mar 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> whooÂ


 Could be a really good one if whole...Jim


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 23, 2011)

"Can anyone Translate" LOL

 Maybe it's because I'm from Kentucky, but I'm not having any problem following his lingo. Seems that they like to cut up and have a good time while they're digging... like myself. Half the fun of digging bottles is cutting up and acting a Fool... and fighting off Cridders!  

 Looks like ya'll might get into some age eventually? There should be some good Poisons or something in all that Mess. Any good Stoneware come out of there yet. Any of the Fruit Jars any good? 

 Thanks for sharing and keep em coming... and keep on having Fun!


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 23, 2011)

u no how to catch quail right u nail a bunch of treble hooks to the ground bout a foot of slack put a peace of corn on come back in the morn breakfast is waitin, tell u about coyote fishing when we actually land one. this here owl bottle is in gorgious shape. The Owl Drug Co is on the back side.


----------



## madman (Mar 23, 2011)

nice bottle!


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 23, 2011)

in reply to lexdigger we have only uncovered a few jars with the lable mission and ball ideal in good condition but we have an enormus collection of diffent shapes and sizes of glass jars that i guess wernt made for actual canning.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 24, 2011)

eysinhower president, huh


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 24, 2011)

fish on my back


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 24, 2011)

nothing but a man and his fish, no labels, trademarks but it sure is pretty..hey have you ever spelled the word( racecar) backwards?


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 24, 2011)

Yup, it's known as a "palindrome" - word or words that spell the same backwards and forwards. Famous one is what Napoleon was supposed to have said when he was exiled to the Island of Elba : " *Able was I ere I saw Elba*", ("ere" being poetic licence for "ever" - cheating slightly, but so what?!)


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 24, 2011)

well then what would the sum of one one and one be?


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 24, 2011)

Well this was fun to read, and I have to say in no small part it was BECAUSE of Joel's charming delivery. Book smarts aren't everything. I respect the wisdom and wickedly sharp sense of humor. It's like reading one of the Foxfire books, you never know what you are going to learn. Plus those were some sweet bottles especially the owl one. Hope your hands feel better Joel.

 Eileen


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> eysinhower president, huh


 I'm 99% sure that's not Eisenhower....


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

ty again jaybeck for the purchass


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

...........{==========(=={


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

the answer was two becuse one one is one and one makes two. this pic reminds me of the movie blazing saddles..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2011)

a


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2011)

> I'm 99% sure that's not Eisenhower....


It's Harry Wilken
AND HERE


----------



## towhead (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Joel, sounds like you might have "Carpal Tunnel"-has to do with nerve compression.   It can make your hands numb.  I get that occasionally, and if I just squeeze my hand into a fist for a while, the numbness goes away.  Hope this helps you.  -Julie


----------



## lexdigger (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, carpal tunnel. Also known as a Bible Cist. Back in the day they would get you to lay your hands down on a table with your palms up. Then they would take a big hardbound bible and Slam it down on your wrist! Nowadays they do a simple surgical procedure with some physical therapy aftercare. 
 Over here in Kentucky we SHOOT our quail and get the dogs to fetch em for us! Damn nems sum gud eatin!!!


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

i hear it sure is beautiful in kentucky


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

i didnt no the oatmeal man made whiskie to.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 25, 2011)

if you look at this just right do u see a set of teeth and a skull, anyway were calling this oatman heaven hole located on n.w grid right under the dirt befor u cross the road hole.


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 26, 2011)

If you want to see the ultimate in "palindrome creativity"  watch this.  It's a remake of an old Bob Dylan video

 It's amazing

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nej4xJe4Tdg


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 26, 2011)

Too funny Bram.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 28, 2011)

dead man juice


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 31, 2011)

must have been popular


----------



## bamslamu2 (May 7, 2011)

still finding lots of goods giten hot joes still mia have 2 get rid of some things all the finds are 4 sale just tell me what u want an make an offer well go from thear tomass is out 2 make a deal 4 reall all can go over 1000 bottels 2 meny 2 list thank n god bless.


----------



## hunter2000 (May 8, 2011)

I would focus on your milk bottles as bram knows milk bottles sell for big bucks. Some times they are the dimond in the ruff.
 The only one you showed was a beauty show some more.


----------



## bamslamu2 (May 14, 2011)

sorry but who is bram, this is joel and tomass's site. No camera to show pictures but, have some really awsome ACL'S, I have a Excelsior soda works blob top from hilo, and for the funny hawaiians i found DU' coukwakka wakawaka you wanna buy buy Silent auction only no picture's but believe me I will bet the whole gramps dump still at the tip of the ice burg.. seriously will post picture PDQ!!!


----------



## bamslamu2 (May 14, 2011)

All OFFERS WILL BE CONCIDERED   BUTT ass is calling all angles . Flexability i acn lick it and stick it all at the same time by the men in the brown trucks.. Hurry up before  BUY ! BUY BUY !!!GOD BLESS


----------



## willong (Jun 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bamslamu2
> 
> nothing but a man and his fish, no labels, trademarks but it sure is pretty..hey have you ever spelled the word( racecar) backwards?


 

 Yeah! You too? I get redder every time I think about it--had the same problem repeatedly when I wrote to my friend Otto the reviver, complaining about the shallow level of water I had to float my kayak across, in order to adjust the becon rotor on the civic radar bouy! I always bet on red or black. Never odd or even.


----------

